# My TL with Scan speak 15W8530K00



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

My TL with Scan Speak 15W8530K00+ SEAS 27TFFC





































Sound is very, very deep, powerfull, and balanced. The Bass is kontured, clear, and kontroled.
Low Fc =36 Hz(-10db) 12 db/oct.
Front panel=60mm:T

Sorry.Foto transfer is too bad..


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

You may need to upload that picture to photobucket.com so the rest of us can see it.


JCD


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

hey, nice work!

I am plannig to build something similar with same woofer and SS tweeter. But it is very hard to find the best solution, size, length, stuffing etc. Maybe you post some information about inner layout and overall design.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

These TL is my teoretical and praktical work. Wery,wery hard and hand work.
I used Martin King,s model,and AJHorn software. I build only TL and horn construction. For tuning damping matrial i used 6-th sense.:heartbeat: 
Sorry for my bad english.:whew:


----------



## oceanman (May 30, 2006)

Thanks.
Ray,if choice you driwer,I hlep you for TL construction.


----------

